

Why we should give free money to everyone - prawn
https://decorrespondent.nl/541/Why-we-should-give-free-money-to-everyone/20798745-cb9fbb39

======
noble12
Worst idea ever.

~~~
inflagranti
Worst comment ever.

Why is it so hard to grasp that most people don't want to be homeless or out
of s work and hang around all day? Why do we bail out banks and governments in
order to bootstrap them but not people!?

~~~
noble12
Have you heard of the Weimar Republic? A little reading into history and
economics would do you a lot of good. Giving people free stuff has never
worked in the history of the world. It would be much better if the government
stopped regulating wages so homeless people with low skills could actually get
a job and develop skills that are employable.

After all, for the gov to give money to homeless people they have to forcibly
take it from someone else. If they simply print the money then you're just
indirectly stealing from everyone else through inflation. Not to mention, once
people catch on that you don't have to work then no one will.

Actually, this is kind of what is happening today with social welfare programs
all around the world. Things are progressively going to shit (pun intended)
instead of continuing the growth the western world (especially the USA)
experienced through the 18th and early 19th century.

Anyways, no matter what you say, there is simply no logical or historical case
for what you propose.

Also, F __* the banks. They should not have been bailed out. That 's simply
politicians doing favors and stuffing their own pockets.

